
The ultimate WordPress extension for Visual Studio Code - jason_pomerleau
https://www.wordpresstoolbox.io/vscode/
======
jason_pomerleau
Author here. So I've created what I think is the best WordPress companion
extension for Visual Studio Code. nearly 4,000 snippets covering the entire
WordPress API.

This one differs from the others in that I've added argument type hints for
functions. I've found this has helped me spend less time on documentation
lookups, especially when I already know the function I want to use. Anyway, if
you're doing WordPress development in VSCode, I'd be delighted if you'd give
it a try, and let me know how it could be even better.

Higher-level snippets are coming soon, for things like quick shortcode and
widget scaffolding.

